# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  begin en eind januari ongesteld?

## mystery1980

Hallo allemaal,

Om maar meteen met de deur in huis te vallen en proberen een lang verhaal zo kort mogelijk te houden:
Ik ben meer dan 3 jaar geleden van de trap gevallen met behoorlijk pittige gevolgen , mijn menstruatie was voorheen altijd hetzelfde en slikte de pil.
Na de val van de trap werd ik ineens niet meer ongesteld, huisarts dacht dat dit kwam doordat het lichaam "ontregeld" was en moest maar stoppen met de pil om te kijken of het dan weer op gang kwam. 
Ongeveer halverwege vorig jaar begon het met bruine "afscheiding" wat volgens huisarts alweer de menstruatie was, het is zo een tijdje door gegaan, tot ik weer bloed zag, wat was ik blij  :Smile: 

Er begon weer een soort van cyclus te komen iedere keer rond het begin van de maand, maar nu komt dus mijn vraag:

Ik ben ongesteld geworden rond 5 januari en ineens werd ik het rond 29 januari dus eigenlijk 2 keer in een maand, ik kan de huisarts wel hiervoor bellen, maar wilde het eerst hier eens vragen...
Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?

Groetjes mystery

----------


## Kevertje

Dat kan heftig zijn, zo'n val. Heb je er therapie voor gehad? Ik denk dan aan bijvoorbeeld osteopathie. Zelf ben ik bij een fysiotherapeut die ook osteopathie doet. Hij kijkt goed naar de stand van het bekken, dat is toch je basis. Een osteopaat kijkt dan ook verder naar de werking van organen enzo. Hij of zij kan in je hele lichaam evenwicht brengen, wellicht kan het schelen voor de hormonen.
Als je de pil hebt gebruikt raken de hormonen uit evenwicht. Het bevordert oestrogeendominantie, een situatie waarbij het oestrogeen ten opzichte van het progesteron te hoog is. Bruin bloed kan te maken hebben met een tekort aan progesteron. Dat kan je bijsturen met goede voeding, zoals de geraffineerde suiker laten staan. Gebruik zelf progesteroncrème. Had ook last van dat bruine bloed maar nu weinig meer. Google maar eens op oestrogeendominantie.
Ook kan er een zinktekort ontstaan door het gebruik van de pil en een tekort aan vitamine B.

----------


## Flogiston

Oestrogeendominantie bestaat alleen in theorie. In de praktijk zijn er nooit aanwijzingen gevonden dat zoiets zou bestaan.

Vanwege dat laatste aspect wordt er alleen in de alternatieve hoek nog geloofd in het bestaan van oestrogeendominantie.

Flogiston

----------

